# N30 First Impressions



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just bought the AmondoTech Titanium N30 Compact HID Searchlight from Battery Junction on recommendation of *Patriot36*.

First of all, I am more blown away by it then I have ever been before by ANY light. It is so much smaller and lighter weight than my Power On Board HID, yet its hotspot is almost as bright and it appears to actually be putting out more light than the giant POB! It is definitely putting out more light than my 15mcp Thor and Pro’s Favorite 17mcp, and has just as much if not more throw than my huge 10mcp Thor.
The N30’s build quality is far superior to that of the POB, it is much more rugged and durable.
I love its super bright 4200K beam, it is perfect white with a very bright round hotspot and is brighter than I expected it to be. It is extremely lightweight so it will be wonderful to carry on walks. The LED’s in the handle are very bright and give great area illumination without running down the battery. I also really like the battery status indicator.

Overall, I absolutely love this light! I feel that I finally have my dream light. It far exceeded my expectations in all ways. I look forward to many years of enjoyment out of this awesome light! It is by far the nicest light in my collection and blows away anything I have ever owned.


----------



## BVH (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Blue, welcome to the N30 club. WE all knew you'd love it. Now all you have to do is pick up the L35 when it's available in the next month or so, hopefully.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks BVH!

The N30 will be perfect to take on walks because instead of carrying a separate small flashlight like I usually do, I can use the bright LED's of the N30.

I know it is going to be the perfect EDC light for me because it is so small and lightweight and serves as both a standard LED flashlight and a super powerful spotlight.

Its beam quality and light output are astonishing and it completely blows away the POB.


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2008)

whats the startup time on that 4200K?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> whats the startup time on that 4200K?


 
It is a lot slower to start up than the 6000K POB, it warms up slowly for 30 seconds to 95% brightness and then after 45-60 seconds it is at full brightness.

The POB gets to 95% brightness in about 15 seconds and then to full brighntess in about 30-40 seconds.


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind when I receive mine


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'll keep that in mind when I receive mine


 
Congrats on getting one! You are going to absolutely love its beam quality and light output!

Another thing to keep in mind is that when I first received it and turned it on, it only stayed on for about 5 seconds and then flickered and went out, but after being charged it is working just fine.:thumbsup:

The N30 is just SO bright it is unbelievable.


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2008)

:thanks: its my first HID...I figured I would step one more step higher from the 1185 mods

well, mines not store bought...its from CPFM
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183278​


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just compared the N30 to the POB in a ceiling bounce test... The N30 lit the room up noticeably brighter! The 15mcp Thor was not even close.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> The N30 will be perfect to take on walks because instead of carrying a separate small flashlight like I usually do, I can use the bright LED's of the N30.
> 
> I know it is going to be the perfect EDC light for me because it is so small and lightweight and serves as both a standard LED flashlight and a super powerful spotlight.
> 
> Its beam quality and light output are astonishing and it completely blows away the POB.





Congrats Blue that's great that it finally arrived. I'm not too sure about the N30 as a EDC light, but I think you'll get a ton of use out of it. Do I sense a new avatar in the works?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Congrats Blue that's great that it finally arrived. I'm not too sure about the N30 as a EDC light, but I think you'll get a ton of use out of it. Do a sense a new avatar in the works?


 
Hello Patriot36!

Lol, I was thinking that too... The N30 will be great as my next avatar, I will do it right away.

It feels so lightweight compared to my other spotlights and is very liberating to have that kind of power in such a small light.

I will EDC it when I can as I absolutely love it, but when I need a smaller light to fit in my pocket I EDC my 150 lumen Task Force.:thumbsup:

I like how when I shine the N30 on a wall from a few feet away it looks quite a bit brighter than the POB.

EDIT: How does the N30 compare to the X990 in brightness/throw?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :thanks: its my first HID...I figured I would step one more step higher from the 1185 mods
> 
> well, mines not store bought...its from CPFM
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=183278​




Sweet deal ITN!

I would consider the N30 to be more like three steps higher than the 1185 mods though.  It's a bit like a 64625 that is much whiter and throw a lot further.


----------



## BVH (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue, if i'm not mistaken, there was an N30 and an X990 in Shootout 4. Take a look and make a comparison. From memory, I think the X990 will still out-perform the N30 in both brightness and throw. For an "old technology" HID, it still packs a good punch. But it is heavy and awkward for me.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats Bluebeam on the N30 :thumbsup:
I want one too but think I'll hold off for the L35 while I'm still being dazzled by the POB.
How would you compare the throw of the N30 vs. the POB?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

> *BVH*
> Blue, if i'm not mistaken, there was an N30 and an X990 in Shootout 4. Take a look and make a comparison. From memory, I think the X990 will still out-perform the N30 in both brightness and throw. For an "old technology" HID, it still packs a good punch. But it is heavy and awkward for me.


 
Thanks for the info BVH! I will take a look at that shootout.




> *DArklite*
> Congrats Bluebeam on the N30 :thumbsup:
> I want one too but think I'll hold off for the L35 while I'm still being dazzled by the POB.
> How would you compare the throw of the N30 vs. the POB?


 
The POB has a brighter hotspot than the N30 so the POB will out throw it. I will let you know tonight exactly how they compare after I do my comparison outside.

The N30 blows away the POB in all ways except for the POB's super bright hotspot and laser like beam. I am still amazed by that one aspect of the POB, and I am glad you are enjoying yours!:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

My N30 just reached a full charge and I like how the red charging light changes to green rather than the POB which has two separate charging lights.

Everything about the N30 is just wonderful!:twothumbs My favorite thing about it is its large perfect round super bright hotspot. It has the nicest beam color and quality I have ever seen in a light.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Hello Patriot36!
> 
> Lol, I was thinking that too... The N30 will be great as my next avatar, I will do it right away.
> 
> ...




Pretty much exactly what *BVH* said but it's to be expected since the X990 is a 35W light. My batteries only run about 30 minutes now because they're tired. I only use it as a vehicle spotlight these days, while plugged into the 12V lighter socket. That 12V adapter is also much lighter than a battery pack so it's easy to hold. The color temperature is about the same as the N30.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Pretty much exactly what *BVH* said but it's to be expected since the X990 is a 35W light. My batteries only run about 30 minutes now because they're tired. I only use it as a vehicle spotlight these days, while plugged into the 12V lighter socket. That 12V adapter is also much lighter than a battery pack so it's easy to hold. The color temperature is about the same as the N30.


 
Thanks Patriot!

I just went out and did my comparison between the POB and N30, as it is just getting dark so it is perfect to compare hotspots. I shined them at trees 300 yards away and the POB had a much more laser like beam and put a clearly brighter spot on them, but the N30 put a larger spot on them and still lit them up very well. I would say the N30 has 80% the hotspot brightness and throw of the POB.

Now the part where the N30 really smoked the POB was in light output and color. The N30's beam was much wider and noticeably brighter than that of the POB, and it illuminated my back yard quite a bit brighter than the POB did. The color rendition of the N30 is amazing, the colors of everything in its beam show up perfectly like daytime, the POB's color rendition isn't nearly as good.
It was amazing just shining the N30 around my property as I was in awe of its light output, it was like holding the sun. I have never had a light before that puts out nearly as much light as it does. The N30 really stomped the POB, I love it!


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Now the part where the N30 really smoked the POB was in light output and color. The N30's beam was much wider and noticeably brighter than that of the POB, and it illuminated my back yard quite a bit brighter than the POB did. The color rendition of the N30 is amazing, the colors of everything in its beam show up perfectly like daytime, the POB's color rendition isn't nearly as good.
> It was amazing just shining the N30 around my property as I was in awe of its light output, it was like holding the sun. I have never had a light before that puts out nearly as much light as it does. The N30 really stomped the POB, I love it!




Since it was so easy to get you hooked up with a N30, I should have told you that I have a PH-40 with your name on it. :naughty:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Since it was so easy to get you hooked up with a N30, I should have told you that I have a PH-40 with your name on it. :naughty:


 
:laughing: Perhaps you should have, lol. Thanks for recommending the N30 to me, I couldn't be happier with it or any other light in the $200 range!:thumbsup:


----------



## DArklite (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for that detailed analysis, Bluebeam :thumbsup:
Sounds like the N30 really lights up the area in addition to its throw, and I'm thinking that the diffuser/filter kit soon to be offered for the L35 would fit the N30 as well. I can hear my wallet calling already....
As tempting as it is to order an N30, I'll probably hold off for an L35... and pick up another POB for modding/parts along with a Li-ION battery pack and 4300K bulb :naughty:
... and yeah, it'll be your fault again :laughing:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

DArklite said:


> Thanks for that detailed analysis, Bluebeam :thumbsup:
> Sounds like the N30 really lights up the area in addition to its throw, and I'm thinking that the diffuser/filter kit soon to be offered for the L35 would fit the N30 as well. I can hear my wallet calling already....
> As tempting as it is to order an N30, I'll probably hold off for an L35... and pick up another POB for modding/parts along with a Li-ION battery pack and 4300K bulb :naughty:
> ... and yeah, it'll be your fault again :laughing:


 
Thank you!

I went out again as soon as it was pitch black out and shined it around the neighborhood. It really does put out more light than the POB, and has amazing throw. I shined it up into the sky and its beam looked really bright and kind of laser like, just not as laser like as the POB.
It was very impressive in the neighborhood, I stood in the street and shined it into our back yard and it completely lit it up and put a very bright spot on the trees.
I shined it at the tops of very tall trees 300 yards away and it put a huge bright spot of light on them. It throws amazingly far and I love its big round hotspot.


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22:

I share your enthusiasm. About 6 mos. ago I bought an N30 and sold my POB immediately afterward. I couldn't believe how something so small and light could produce so much light. 

I've taken it a few times on hikes - something I would never do with the POB.

Enjoy it!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 22, 2008)

SCEMan said:


> BlueBeam22:
> 
> I share your enthusiasm. About 6 mos. ago I bought an N30 and sold my POB immediately afterward. I couldn't believe how something so small and light could produce so much light.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks SCEMan!

I am glad you see why I like it.
One of the huge upgrades it has over the POB is the multi-LED flashlight built into the handle, so it completely eliminates the need to carry a separate small flashlight.
It will for sure be the light I take from now on on my long walks and hikes.


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 23, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I went out again as soon as it was pitch black out and shined it around the neighborhood. It really does put out more light than the POB, and has amazing throw. I shined it up into the sky and its beam looked really bright and kind of laser like, just not as laser like as the POB.
> It was very impressive in the neighborhood, I stood in the street and shined it into our back yard and it completely lit it up and put a very bright spot on the trees.
> I shined it at the tops of very tall trees 300 yards away and it put a huge bright spot of light on them. It throws amazingly far and I love its big round hotspot.



I did detailed measurements of the light output of the N30, L35 and numerous other lights in a 2 foot light box that I made for "larger" lights  . The N30 does definitely put more lumens out the front end then a POB. Lots of those lumens end up in the very wide and bright spill.

My N30's are my go to lights at night.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 23, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> I did detailed measurements of the light output of the N30, L35 and numerous other lights in a 2 foot light box that I made for "larger" lights  . The N30 does definitely put more lumens out the front end then a POB. Lots of those lumens end up in the very wide and bright spill.
> 
> My N30's are my go to lights at night.
> 
> ...


 
Hello mtbkndad!

The N30 noticeably puts out quite a bit more light than the POB, and lights up a room quite a bit brighter in a ceiling bounce (The N30 is the brightest light I have ever seen in a ceiling bounce).

IIRC you designed the N30, right? It has to be the best and most perfectly engineered light I own!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 23, 2008)

Naughty, naughty Bluebeam. 

No beamshots?

Nah man congrats, you sound like your over the Moon with this Light.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 23, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Naughty, naughty Bluebeam.
> 
> No beamshots?
> 
> ...


 
Lol Flashanator, I am!

Its beam pattern is very impressive when shining it at far away objects, as the huge round hotspot actually does better in some cases than the POB's pinpoint hotspot. The N30's beam shape/quality is so perfect it really blows away the POB.:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrat's on your new HID EDC BlueBeam22, I'm glad you found your dream light at last! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Congrat's on your new HID EDC BlueBeam22, I'm glad you found your dream light at last! :thumbsup:


 
Thank you [email protected], you are absolutely right that I have found my true dream light!:thumbsup: I am using the strap from my Thor on the N30 so I can EDC it, it was very comfortable today as the N30 is lightweight enough that the carry strap doesn't hurt my neck.

Tonight I finally got to test its throw on some trees about 500 yards away, and it put a very small and bright spot on them which lit them up very brightly! I was shining it around at trees at all distances and the round spot it put on them was amazing. With its perfect round super bright spot it almost seems Maxabeam like.
It does have a laser like beam when I shine it up into the sky.

I tested it against my 15mcp Thor tonight, which is my farthest thrower, and it held up very well considering the enormous size diference! I would say the N30 had about 80% the throw and hotspot intensity of the Thor, and appeared to be putting out over 150% as much light!

The N30 continues to amaze me, and I will post again about its performance once I test it out in the big fields across the street.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Big fields eh? yeah I gotta' admit it's quite amusing lighting up spotlighters from ridiculous distances with a HID kinda' like a WTF factor in there somewhere LMAO 


Ummm... and just why haven't you placed your new light in your avatar spot yet? :nana:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ummm... and just why haven't you placed your new light in your avatar spot yet? >


 
I still need to take the pictures. I'll take them tomorrow so hopefully by tomorrow night I will have a new avatar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolf-Eyes fan (Sep 24, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> It is a lot slower to start up than the 6000K POB, it warms up slowly for 30 seconds to 95% brightness and then after 45-60 seconds it is at full brightness.
> 
> Is it right that if you buy a amondotech N30 now from batteryjunction the start up time is more than 30 sec? I thought it was like 15 sec (like a Microfire Warrior)


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wolf-Eyes fan said:


> BlueBeam22 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lot slower to start up than the 6000K POB, it warms up slowly for 30 seconds to 95% brightness and then after 45-60 seconds it is at full brightness.
> ...


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2008)

beautiful! absolut~ beautiful!

Cheers to MikeLip for the speedy shipping, yeah this wiped the 1185 off the stage:candle:

it looks like a stock minimag now beside this sucker....

Ran it for 17 minutes...the 4200K looks like 3300K to me...its so white I could not tell the difference.

theres plenty of artifacts to go around many times around this post but since its not an indoor light I'll skip it altogether

I can't wait until night comes along:nana:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> beautiful! absolut~ beautiful!
> 
> Cheers to MikeLip for the speedy shipping, yeah this wiped the 1185 off the stage:candle:
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations on your new N30.:twothumbs You will be amazed at how bright it is at night, and it might be the farthest thrower you have ever seen!

I want to hear about your impressions after you test it tonight.


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2008)

well...I'm not going to touch it at the moment...

at least not until I recover my vision and build a switchguard for it 
It needs one...badly


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> beautiful! absolut~ beautiful!
> 
> Cheers to MikeLip for the speedy shipping, yeah this wiped the 1185 off the stage:candle:
> 
> ...





That's great! It's really fun to hear you guys enjoying your new lights so much. The small HID has to be one of my favorite wonders in the flashlight world.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

It is quite blinding at close range! It has the brightest spot out of all my lights when shined on a wall from a few feet away.



> *Patriot36*
> That's great! It's really fun to hear you guys enjoying your new lights so much. The small HID has to be one of my favorite wonders in the flashlight world.


 
:thanks:


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2008)

well, night finally came
there is no such thing as "too far" for this light....I swung it around hitting all the trees I can find, anything within 160 yards on my right is lit very detailed. the 4200K really does a good job in improving green color rendition :twothumbs.

In front of me theres a lake, beyond the lake is another subdivision, theres two trees beyond the lake...by google earth ones 174 yards the other being 180 yards...both tops lit up without problems.

I shot the beam down the road I live on....some 300 yards long, not a problem. heheheh...I'm going to the beach when I have the time, see if I can hit vessels coming out of the port:naughty:


----------



## SCEMan (Sep 24, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I am using the strap from my Thor on the N30 so I can EDC it, it was very comfortable today as the N30 is lightweight enough that the carry strap doesn't hurt my neck.



How did you attach the strap to the N30? I've been trying to figure out some reasonable way to attach a shoulder strap w/no luck...


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 25, 2008)

SCEMan said:


> How did you attach the strap to the N30? I've been trying to figure out some reasonable way to attach a shoulder strap w/no luck...


 
My shoulder strap has two metal clips, so I thread one end under the handle of the N30 and attach the two clips to each other, so then I can wear it.


----------



## Jager (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys what is the L35 everyone is speaking of? 

and why not the Mega Illuminator over the N30?


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 25, 2008)

the mega illuminator is for superior throw, using a large reflector hence large body & is heavy.

the L35 is here.

L35 prototype pics Here


EDIT: I'm really taken an interest in the L35, nice colour over green IMO.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jager said:


> Guys what is the L35 everyone is speaking of?
> 
> and why not the Mega Illuminator over the N30?


 
The L35 is a soon-to-be-released upgraded version of the N30. It will have longer runtime, more light output, and other upgrades.

The Mega Illuminator is a giant spotlight the size of a microwave oven, and the N30 is miniature and only a little larger than a 6 Volt floating lantern flashlight. Both are excellent lights, but they serve completely different purposes. The Mega Illuminator would put out more light and throw twice as far, while the N30 packs unbelievable power in such a small light which is perfect for every day carry, much more portable, and much lighter weight, and is more practical for standard tasks.

I have a light just as large and heavy as the Mega Illuminator called the "Professional's Favorite 17.5 million candlepower spotlight" which throws quite a bit farther than the N30 and has a much brighter hotspot, but due to its enormous size I hardly use it. However, when I just want to use an extremely powerful light and size doesn't matter, the Professional's Favorite is wonderful.

So the Mega illuminator and N30 are equally great lights, just both serving different purposes.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 25, 2008)

Jager said:


> Guys what is the L35 everyone is speaking of?
> 
> and why not the Mega Illuminator over the N30?





Because of its size, the Mega simply isn't practical for most mobile purposes and rarely is it an absolute necessesity to illuminate something at 700+ yards. The L35 is the ultimate form factor in a still relatively budget yet high performance HID with all the latest technologies. It produces the same about of light that the Mega, it just doesn't throw quite as far. At 1/4 the size and weight and with better run-time....I say, what a great trade-off!!!


----------



## Northern Lights (Sep 25, 2008)

Link of interest:
IMPROVE THE N30 HID add a 225 Lumen R2 LED area light and GLOWING LED locators


----------



## Jager (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 25, 2008)

> *Patriot36*
> Because of its size, the Mega simply isn't practical for most mobile purposes and rarely is it an absolute necessesity to illuminate something at 700+ yards. The L35 is the ultimate form factor in a still relatively budget yet high performance HID with all the latest technologies. It produces the same about of light that the Mega, it just doesn't throw quite as far. At 1/4 the size and weight and with better run-time....I say, what a great trade-off!!!


 
+1.:thumbsup:

That's exactly how it is with my giant Pro's Favorite 17mcp and N30; The Pro's Favorite brightly illuminates objects far over 700 yards, but there has never been a time when I actually _needed_ that much throw for anything. The N30 is so much more practical, its wider beam is much more useful, and it is as portable and lightweight as spotlights get.




> *Northern Lights*
> Link of interest:
> IMPROVE THE N30 HID add a 225 Lumen R2 LED area light and GLOWING LED locators


 
Thanks for the link, it looks like a very nice mod!




> *Jager*
> Thanks for the clarification!


 
You're welcome, and thanks Patriot and Flash!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Update on N30 performance*

The N30 has now proven to be an excellent EDC.
I have had no problems at all wearing it on its strap and carrying it when I run errands.
Tonight I shined it at some trees at least 600 yards away and it lit them up very brightly! I also lit up a radio tower that appeared to be around 800 yards away, what unbelievable throw for such a small light! It surprisingly out throws my 10 million candlepower Thor.
It also has amazing runtime; I used it a lot tonight and the battery check was still displaying all 4 lights before I plugged it in. 
I couldn't be more impressed with it!

*Patriot36 *your new avatar looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 26, 2008)

> *Patriot36 *your new avatar looks great.:thumbsup:


 :scowl::scowl:

I prefer Mr Han Solo,

Patriot how could you...

Blue, your N30 sounds great, & wow! it out throws your 10MCP? Thats great.:huh:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 26, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Blue, your N30 sounds great, & wow! it out throws your 10MCP? Thats great.:huh:


 
Thank you! Yes, the N30 puts out nearly twice as much light as the 10 million candlepower Thor and throws quite a bit farther.

I tested the N30 against the Pro's Favorite tonight (I always have to swap the battery back and forth from the POB to the Pro's Favorite), and the Pro's Favorite had more throw and a brighter hotspot at close range, but the N30 was putting out more light and still had AMAZING throw. The N30 is by far my best light.


----------



## ZardHex (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats on your new N30 Bluebeam...now i want one :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 28, 2008)

ZardHex said:


> Congrats on your new N30 Bluebeam...now i want one :thumbsup:


 
Thank you! I do recommend you get one as its much wider, and noticeably brighter beam is superior to that of the POB.
After doing some more testing I have found the only area the N30 really falls short of the POB is in throw. It simply doesn't have the laser like throw of the POB and can't illuminate objects at the extreme distances the POB can. However, that is to be expected when comparing a light with a small reflector to a light with a huge one. The N30's reflector is only about 4" and for being so small the throw is astonishing. It has a very bright hotspot and illuminates objects at least 1/2 a mile away, but just has more of a pencil beam rather than the POB's laser like beam.
It has a TON more throw than any person with practical reasons would need, and for its size and light weight it is in a league of its own!
I have been having a blast with it every night, and it is a wonderful EDC.


----------



## DArklite (Sep 28, 2008)

So, when are you going to install a 4300K bulb in your POB and do some comparison beamshots with the N30? :naughty:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 28, 2008)

DArklite said:


> So, when are you going to install a 4300K bulb in your POB and do some comparison beamshots with the N30? :naughty:


 
I really like the blue 6000K look so I don't think I am going to do a 4300K upgrade. I do need to do some comparison shots though!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbkndad (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some measured lux reading numbers that I put in the original N30 announcement thread. Since then the Mega Illuminator has come to market and it is around 7450 lux at 37.5 feet.

The AI 6000K prototype is the same as the POB.
Notice that the AI has a very slightly lower lux meaurement between these two particular models. 
The reason I mention this is because the 4200K model will always outperform the 6000K model in actual real world use or in photos. That is due to how the 4200K bulb illuminates natural objects outdoors.
At the same time the 6000K bulbs produce a more noticeable beam for the giant light saber effect.
The same is true between the Mega Illuminator and my well focused Costco HID. A "15 MCP" or even "17MCP" halogen just cannot compete with a Mega illuminator in any way(throw, light output, or run time).

The N30 really is a great little light for putting loads of light out the front end in a bright spill and a useable corona and hotspot.

Reflective objects like rocks and bright towers, etc. can be seen 500+ yards out but fairly dim with and N30.
300 yards is probably it's limit for non reflective objects depending on the eye sight of the user and the darkness of the area.
We have laser sighted targets at numerous shootouts and I have done the same when testing the lights.

I am glad you really like your light.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:

Lux at 37’ 7” this is not an arbitrary distance but the longest straight stretch in our small house. 

Costco HID (good focus)----------7590
Costco HID (okay focus)----------5650
AI Proto 6000K HID---------------3401
15 MCP Thor Magnum-------------3326
AI 4200K---------------------------3204
Polarion P1-------------------------2558
X990 Spot-------------------------1963
N30--------------------------------1943
L35---------------------------------1752
10 MCP Thor Focused-------------1567
10 MCP Thor Stock----------------1486
Dorcy 3 MCP-----------------------1053
X990 Flood-------------------------977


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you mtbkndad!:twothumbs

I love the blue lightsaber effect the 6000K POB makes, as none of my other lights create such a bright and visible beam in the sky.

The N30 is a wonderful light and the 4200k gives incredible illumination. I am going to get the Mega Illuminator next, as I'm sure I will be blown away by its Maxabeam like throw.


----------



## king2penn (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi can both the mega illuminator and the N30 cloud bounce? was thinking of getting the N30....


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 29, 2008)

depends what kind of cloud, & your definition of cloud bounce

I doubt the N30 would get some action as its not super thrower.

Mega Illuminator is not bad tho.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 29, 2008)

king2penn said:


> Hi can both the mega illuminator and the N30 cloud bounce? was thinking of getting the N30....


 
The N30 can't cloud bounce unless the clouds are VERY low. It doesn't have the laser like throw of either the Power On Board HID or Mega Illuminator.

I own the N30 and the Vector Power On Board HID. The Power On Board HID has quite a bit more throw than the N30 and puts a bright spot on mid-low level clouds, as it has an extremely concentrated laser like beam.

If you are just looking to get a super powerful light for cloud bouncing/lighting up objects out to 1 mile, I recommend you get the Vector Power On Board HID on eBay for around $50.

Or, you can get the Mega Illuminator for $160 which will be much better than the Power On Board in many ways, which are: 
Much longer runtime
More light output and better color rendition at 4200K (close to pure white) than the Power On Board HID's's 6000K (blue)
Better construction
Even more throw than the Power On Board HID.

I highly recommend either one.


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2008)

word of advice

if you ever head out to the beach with the N30, don't point it way the heck out into the water to try and spot a ship...there maybe coast guard patrol out there and are generally not impressed when you light up their bow and may go into defensive mode and activate their AN/VSS searchlights your way

also, do not point the sucker on to condos late at night, granted you couldn't miss one if you try but still...:shrug:. Never venture into an RV park with one lit, even when pointed straight into the sky...dogs will bark, men will swear...and its generally not a good thing at all....

better yet, do not tote your N30 on primary to the beach at all:green:


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 29, 2008)

> and may go into defensive mode and activate their AN/VSS searchlights your way





That would be bad news for a newbie Flashaholic.


----------



## Illum (Sep 29, 2008)

where I live facing east the beach is on the right, flanked by a canal on the left that bisects the shoreline, beyond the canal is an air force station. The canal was built for the sake of a barge that carries oil to the port and powerplant inland, what most people don't know is that the canal is deep enough for subs to come in and for such reasons the securitys always been pretty tight. I was half a mile from the said canal...the N30 was awesome while it lasted, illuminating the splashes all the way out as far as the eyes can see...then I saw a ship with a slab of orange paint and I bolted. Yuppers, I dunno what sort of light they were using but its mounted between the bridge and the bulkhead and combed the beachline like it was mounted to shore

No sirens, thank god


----------



## Patriot (Sep 29, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> where I live facing east the beach is on the right, flanked by a canal on the left that bisects the shoreline, beyond the canal is an air force station. The canal was built for the sake of a barge that carries oil to the port and powerplant inland, what most people don't know is that the canal is deep enough for subs to come in and for such reasons the securitys always been pretty tight. I was half a mile from the said canal...the N30 was awesome while it lasted, illuminating the splashes all the way out as far as the eyes can see...then I saw a ship with a slab of orange paint and I bolted. Yuppers, I dunno what sort of light they were using but its mounted between the bridge and the bulkhead and combed the beachline like it was mounted to shore
> 
> No sirens, thank god





Funny story Illum. It also plays to the sheepish fear that I have when turning on the brighter HIDs in my neighborhood. They definitely scream "Here I Am" and "Look At Me." There is no way to keep a low profile when using these lights. Once I was shining the Maxabeam down to the end of the street but the beam crossed a main drive. Some car that was coming down that drive slammed on the brakes and stopped as if the beam were a solid object. I just knew in my mind that it was a cop so I imediately shut the light off, hopped into the backyard over the wall and waited to see what transpired...which turned out to be nothing. Sometimes we don't mean to cause a scene but it still happens.. I don't shine the MB across thru streets anymore after that.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 29, 2008)

hehe I know what you mean Patriot. :twothumbs

I recently went for a ride on my Mountain Bike @ night to see what my Mini HID could do. Its small & lite enough to hold with one hand while holding the handle bars. I wasn't riding fast or anything.

Well there were a few of us & it was more then enough light for the other riders sided near me. I LMAO at the sheer output of a little light. The riders in front of me had plenty of light on the pitch black dirt road too. 

But from a distance it stood out real bad . And being on a Sat night it caught the eye of a group of young ppl (at least 6-7). Looked like they were asking for trouble as they approached us, so we took off.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 29, 2008)

When ever I use my POB in public it draws a lot of attention due to it being so bright, the blue 6000K color, and the huge blue lightsaber it makes in the sky.
In the past when I was shining my POB up into the sky, cars have slowed down at the sight of the huge blue laser beam.

When I use my green laser in public and in my neighborhood it REALLY draws attention. :laughing:


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

I wonder...does the 6000K HID lamp have a special purpose for color rendition on the blue side of the spectrum? Say marine purposes?

Since retrofitting a 4200K lamp in the POB isn't all that expensive as per the forums opinions I don't really understand why some people choose to stick to the blue side unless of course they found a suitable purpose for the said configuration. 

For the heck of it I used the N30 to shower at night...the verdict was quite clear for the efficiency, two 60 watt globes are no match for a 30 watt HID
and... :green: :sick2: I found mold around the shower stall I've missed last time I tried scrubbing under conventional lighting.

the N30s fairly splash resistant on the front, the battery's charging port is my primary concern for "splashable" rating toward the back:sigh:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 1, 2008)

for me, the only reason I like 6000K in a spotlight is for the more noticeable Beam in the night sky. The Illumination is quite poor compared to low 4000'SK IMO.

But I have too many lights, so 1 or 2 6000K lights is different. 

Hehe, love how you showered with your N30, thats great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Member (Oct 2, 2008)

Now I have read alot of cheers for the N30 but I haven´t really seen any size comparison pics of it with some other light. I just need to see how big or small the light really is before I buy it.

Maybe a size comparison with a Surefire M6.......? Or any other Surefire..


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 2, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Now I have read alot of cheers for the N30 but I haven´t really seen any size comparison pics of it with some other light. I just need to see how big or small the light really is before I buy it.
> 
> Maybe a size comparison with a Surefire M6.......? Or any other Surefire..


CPF search function: N30 HID Amondotech
Heavy in picks:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156617&highlight=hid+n30+amondotech

The ether is pretty poor for photos-- I googled the key words and actually came up with a picture of *ME!* Quite disturbing but somehow Google link a photo of me to those terms, maybe because I have discussed it.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Northern Lights :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Oct 2, 2008)

2D mag, N30, Amondotech illuminator (POB)


----------



## Team Member (Oct 2, 2008)

oo:

It´s not bigger than that??

Amazing, I have to get me one of those asap...

Excellent pic BVH :twothumbs


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 2, 2008)

Team Member said:


> oo:
> 
> It´s not bigger than that??
> 
> ...


You bet. A 80-90 minute light too! I love it so will you. 
And this is a soooo EZ mod to get a all around light out it:
IMPROVE THE N30 HID add a 225 Lumen R2 LED area light and GLOWING LED locators 

It is small enough, notice I threw a shoulder strap on it. It goes on walks. It goes fishing. It is rugged too. Both the R2 and HID cover anything you need. Long run time and little temperature.

That has bothered me all week, temperature. I have some high output LED and Incan mods but the temperature is reaching max before my run time is up but not with this HID..


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 2, 2008)

Northern Lights said:


> A 80-90 minute light too!


 
Wow! You've got one great battery. I just did my 10th battery full drain-charge cycle and only got 50 minutes...


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 2, 2008)

SCEMan said:


> Wow! You've got one great battery. I just did my 10th battery full drain-charge cycle and only got 50 minutes...


 
Here is the official run time, I am corrected to 70-80 minutes

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2153193&postcount=3


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

Northern Lights said:


> You bet. A 70-80 minute light too! I love it so will you.



that part gets me....
I've ran the N30 on primary beam for about 15 minutes and I'm already down to 3 LEDs instead of 4 on the battery meter, I guess its just how the meter is set up. It's definitely not 75% remaining capacity but its not full.

I've always wondered why people who make battery meters can't throw in like 10 LEDs, 7 3mm greens, 1 3mm yellow, 2 3mm reds:shrug:


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> that part gets me....
> I've ran the N30 on primary beam for about 15 minutes and I'm already down to 3 LEDs instead of 4 on the battery meter, I guess its just how the meter is set up. It's definitely not 75% remaining capacity but its not full.
> 
> I've always wondered why people who make battery meters can't throw in like 10 LEDs, 7 3mm greens, 1 3mm yellow, 2 3mm reds:shrug:


You see I posted a correction, I was 10 minutes off.
One thing I noticed is you must take care of the battery and condition it according to www.batteryuniversity.com instructions.
Read the whole article, the information is spread out. This chart will help set up new NiMh batteries:
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-14A.htm
There are several sections, if you follow instuctions you will get better service and longer life from Nickel batteries.
I use a BC-6 charger and did a round of initial break in like suggested and then it performed as it should. I did at least one full discharge/charge cycle as it looked like it had a memory and would not run but a short time.
I by pass the built in circuit and connected the BC 6 to the electrodes. Check it with a DMM. You may need to run the cycles through it.


----------



## Illum (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Border (Oct 3, 2008)

Northern Lights said:


> I use a BC-6 charger and did a round of initial break in like suggested and then it performed as it should. I did at least one full discharge/charge cycle as it looked like it had a memory and would not run but a short time.
> I by pass the built in circuit and connected the BC 6 to the electrodes. Check it with a DMM. You may need to run the cycles through it.



Northern Lights,

How did you get access to the electrodes, bypassing the charger circuit? I have tried to open the battery without any success, but I didn't want to pry too hard.

Pictures would be most appreciated.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn´t let you guy´s have all the fun so I ordered a N30 from Batteryjunction.

This HID sickness gets worse for every day...


----------



## Border (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Member said:


> This HID sickness gets worse for every day...



I know... But it's so much fun. :twothumbs

You will love to take the N30 with you out into the dark Scandinavian winter nights.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Member said:


> I couldn´t let you guy´s have all the fun so I ordered a N30 from Batteryjunction.
> 
> This HID sickness gets worse for every day...


 
That's great, congrats!:twothumbs You will be extremely impressed by it.


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 3, 2008)

Border said:


> Northern Lights,
> 
> How did you get access to the electrodes, bypassing the charger circuit? I have tried to open the battery without any success, but I didn't want to pry too hard.
> 
> Pictures would be most appreciated.


 
Remove the battery module, it is made to do that, depress the tabs, pull out, twist pull out. You can use a second pack that way.

Look down in the light and you will see two electrodes, they match up to two connectors on the end of the battery unit; those are the pos. neg. terminal. Hook up external chargers there, on the ones you located on the bottom of the battery. Check th polearity and check the voltage.

From the next thread are some parameters:
SALE: AmondoTech TITANIUM N30 HID search light 3200+ LM, rechargeable! $132.95 AC 
"35 Watt HID 4200K blub driven at 30 watts, 3200 lumen ouput! 
Runtime: Approximately 1 hour 
LED handle light with 7 - 5mm LED's. - These are rated at 15,000-20,000 mcd. 
Replaceable/removeable 13.2V 3.6Amp Ni-MH battery pack "
"It's 11 cells, you're going to see a higher voltage fresh off of the charger - over 15V right off the charger is likely but the voltage will say back to ~1.2 under load. "

The jack is 12V or so Vin for the onboard charger. Leave it alone unless using 12V automotive or wall wart source.


----------



## Border (Oct 3, 2008)

Northern Lights said:


> Look down in the light and you will see two electrodes, they match up to two connectors on the end of the battery unit; those are the pos. neg. terminal. Hook up external chargers there, on the ones you located on the bottom of the battery. Check th polearity and check the voltage.



That was too easy...  Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 5, 2008)

*N30 Impressions*

The N30 continues give me amazing performance. Tonight I got to shine it at some very distant trees beyond 500 yards and it lit them up VERY brightly. The N30's throw is astonishing.
I pointed it up into the sky tonight and walked away and the beam was very visible and bright, and looked like a giant turquoise lightsaber. I love everything about this light!:twothumbs

The Pro's Favorite 17.5mcp gives about 30% more throw than the N30, which makes them go perfectly together. When I just use my lights recreationally I like using these two together as the N30 is my top all around performer, and the Pro's Favorite reaches the extremely distant objects the N30 can't.

The N30 has been such a perfect EDC as its small size just makes it appear to be a 6V Lantern, but when I turn it on it gives me a powerful searchlight beam. I am far more impressed by it than any other light!


----------



## Team Member (Oct 5, 2008)

BlueBeam, stop teasing....

My N30 is somewhere over the Atlantic for the moment. Hopefully I will have it here on Tuesday och Wednesday...can´t barely wait...:shakehead


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 5, 2008)

> *Team Member*
> BlueBeam, stop teasing....
> 
> My N30 is somewhere over the Atlantic for the moment. Hopefully I will have it here on Tuesday och Wednesday...can´t barely wait...:shakehead


 
I'm really glad you decided to get one. It might be the brightest light you have ever used, and you will be blown away by its throw. It just puts out SO much light and the spill lights up houses in my neighborhood I am not even pointing it at.:laughing: The beam has an amazing look.

I will be very curious to hear how much brighter it is than the M6! It will have a lot more throw for sure.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 5, 2008)

haha Team Member,:laughing:

Ive intercepted your N30, instead of Sweden, its now heading for Australia. :nana:


----------



## Team Member (Oct 5, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I'm really glad you decided to get one. It might be the brightest light you have ever used, and you will be blown away by its throw. It just puts out SO much light and the spill lights up houses in my neighborhood I am not even pointing it at.:laughing: The beam has an amazing look.
> 
> I will be very curious to hear how much brighter it is than the M6! It will have a lot more throw for sure.



The only real HID experience I have is from the PH40 that I had for awhile. That one definitely blows the M6 away, but the pricetag is also 5 times higher.

I find it more interesting to see how a $150 HID perform. I will probably have a PH50 soon but that´s not interesting in the same way.. If I pay 2000$+ for a flashlight, I would be darned if it didn´t meet my expectation. But with the N30....well, I probably just put it back in it´s box....


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2008)

I've severely lost perspective on lights since the N30...that seemed to be the only issue:candle:

my Mag85 is "as dim as a maglite" now but I still use it as my home duty light...it now resides on the "minimum output" benchmark for my incandescent line 

For night walks people gets stirred with the HID so I've resorted to taking walks with the Mag85, haha...genius. "Its only a maglite guys!"


----------



## Team Member (Oct 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I've severely lost perspective on lights since the N30...that seemed to be the only issue:candle:
> 
> my Mag85 is "as dim as a maglite" now but I still use it as my home duty light...it now resides on the "minimum output" benchmark for my incandescent line
> 
> For night walks people gets stirred with the HID so I've resorted to taking walks with the Mag85, haha...genius. "Its only a maglite guys!"



It´s not only an issue, it´s probably the biggest issue. 
First I got the M6, woooho, lots of light. The came the [email protected], darn, even more output..
Now I have tested the PH40 and everything gets dim around it. Even my M6 with WA1185 seems "normal" now.. It´s probably just me who thinks so..
But since the M6 is a bit more userfriendly than the PH40 it gets used alot. But with the smaller size of the N30 I don´t know what will happen.. Maybe my M6´s will be set aside...


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2008)

it'll get you away from the M6 for awhile...but the M6 still has its place, especially when equipped with [3x17670 and a WA1185] or [2x18650 and a WA1111] :naughty:

you gotta love its pocketable ability


----------



## Team Member (Oct 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> but the M6 still has its place, especially when equipped with [3x17670 and a WA1185] or [2x18650 and a WA1111] :naughty:



Yep, no argue for that. The M6 still leads its own class...whatever other say.

But now I´m getting impatient... Where´s my N30?:candle:


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2008)

Why the excitement about an N30 if you have a PH40 to play with?

with a PH40 you could buy a car worth of N30s:shrug:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Why the excitement about an N30 if you have a PH40 to play with?
> 
> with a PH40 you could buy a car worth of N30s:shrug:





He said that he had it for "a while" so maybe it's not in his possession any longer...which is kinda sad btw :mecry:


I'm with you guys, all of these lights have their place and they can all be used in different applications. Where I really enjoy the HID's is during times when I need extended run-time. The M6 1185 and 1111 get hot so rapidly and I can't take either on an hour walk while running continuously. They're a great back up to the HID though.


Team Member, the N30 is no PH40 but you're going to be very impressed with just how much performance you're going to get for the money. It's a very satisfying light in every way.


----------



## Illum (Oct 5, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Team Member, the N30 is no PH40 but you're going to be very impressed with just how much performance you're going to get for the money. It's a very satisfying light in every way.




not to mention its sort of like a "stealth" light...theres nothing tactical about it what so ever...it looks like any ordinary lantern from the side....until you light it ablaze


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 5, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> not to mention its sort of like a "stealth" light...theres nothing tactical about it what so ever...it looks like any ordinary lantern from the side....until you light it ablaze


 
That's what I love about it! It looks very unimposing and like it is just one of those weak 6 volt lanterns, so someone may think they can beat me with some 200-900 lumen tactical flashlight, and then I fire it up and out comes a huge searchlight beam!:nana:

The N30 is to spotlights what a Mag85 is to flashlights, (I don't own a Mag85) as they both will appear to be generic cheap weak flashlights, and then they blow away anything a non-flashaholic may challenge you with.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 6, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Team Member, the N30 is no PH40 but you're going to be very impressed with just how much performance you're going to get for the money. It's a very satisfying light in every way.



Exactly, that´s my point.

Output/performence versus money.


And to make it completly clear, the PH40 had I for a few weeks for testing. So I don´t own it. But I really hope to have a PH50 soon 

But first the N30 to play with...you can´t walk around naked


----------



## Team Member (Oct 8, 2008)

The mailman came with my N30 today!!! Thanks Matt!! :twothumbs

But now I´m waiting for the charger to complete 2 cycles on the battery...
Will probably take a day or two...:shakehead


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Team Member said:


> The mailman came with my N30 today!!! Thanks Matt!! :twothumbs
> 
> But now I´m waiting for the charger to complete 2 cycles on the battery...
> Will probably take a day or two...:shakehead


Ah... you're a more patient man than myself, getting a new toy (like the N30) would be too irresistible, I'd HAVE TO give it a little 'illumination session' before completing the appropriate battery conditioning!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ah... you're a more patient man than myself, getting a new toy (like the N30) would be too irresistible, I'd HAVE TO give it a little 'illumination session' before completing the appropriate battery conditioning!


 
LOL, that is exactly what I did! After 10 minutes of charging I tested it and was blown away! At first it will go out after 5 seconds, but then after being charged it works fine.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 9, 2008)

First impression:

Since I walk to my work everyday I took the N30 with me this morning. This time of the year it´s pretty dark outside at 0600 here in Sweden.

It´s light...no problem holding it for a long walk. The handle is nicely shaped. The 2 switches, one on each side of the handle, is very easy to activate.

Nice beam, a bit blueish at first but it gets better when the light gets warm.

Output...well, hard to say.. With the price in mind I think it´s ok. I´ll see if I can go out tonight and take some beam shots.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 9, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Output...well, hard to say.. With the price in mind I think it´s ok. I´ll see if I can go out tonight and take some beam shots.





It sounds like you got spoiled by the PH-40. Hopefully you'll be able to just appreciate the value and handy qualities of the N30.


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2008)

Team Member said:


> It´s light...no problem holding it for a long walk. The handle is nicely shaped. The 2 switches, one on each side of the handle, is *very easy to activate*.



yeah...very easy to accidentally activate
I'm inclined to series a key switch with the stock switch so without the key inserted and turned the HID cannot be activated

speaking of PH-40, theres one going for $1400 in BST
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184647


----------



## Patriot (Oct 9, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> speaking of PH-40, theres one going for $1400 in BST
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184647




lol....thanks Illum.....


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 9, 2008)

Tonight there were some SkyTrackers putting spots on the clouds from a few miles away, so it gave me the idea to go get my POB and N30. The clouds tonight were around 1000 yards high.

I left the lights by the garage door and walked out to the end of my driveway to observe. The POB put a small, well defined spot on the clouds passing overhead which was visible from the end of my driveway (30 yards from my garage door to end of driveway). The huge blue beam was visible too.

I then did the same thing with the N30, and unfortunately even standing right next to the beam I couldn't see it touching the clouds at all. I walked away from the beam and the beam itself looked amazing and was nearly as visible as the POB's beam, but it fanned out as it went up and clearly couldn't reach the clouds at all.

When I shined them around my neighborhood the N30 blew away the POB in both light output and spill. For any practical use the N30 is way better than the POB and gives far superior illumination. But for a powerful lightsaber that can hit the clouds nothing beats the POB.:twothumbs It was amazing holding the POB and lighting up the rigid edges of the clouds with it!

Different topic:

I love carrying the N30 on walks because it is so lightweight and is like an aircraft landing light. I very much prefer its broad Polarion-like searchlight beam to the POB's laser beam, and find the N30's beam much more impressive. The N30 put a huge bright spot on a swath of trees over 500 yards away, and lights up large fields MUCH better than any other light I own.
In the short time I have owned it, the N30 has been my most useful and enjoyable light yet.:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 10, 2008)

bluebeam in regards to your N30 smoking your old 10MCP,

Is the reflector in the 10MCP a deep one like the thor15mcp? Or a shallow one? Like this one here?





I brought this new 10MCP for some parts & noticed alot since the old 10MCP's.

It's reflector is very shallow giving very poor throw, it runs off 2x6v SLA's
And overall is alot cheaper quality then the orig 10MCP. Not that the Orig was good quality to start with.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 10, 2008)

That yellow one you posted a picture of is the EXACT same light that I had a few months ago, but then it broke. Mine was rated at 15mcp and "Smartbeam" branded. Mine had a 12 volt SLA battery, but it had the exact same body as yours.
My Sharper Image 10mcp was actually brighter than the SmartBeam 15mcp, but I liked the SmartBeam for its perfect round uniform beam and how both witches could be turned on for extra light. Luckily I was able to get another light with the same kind of uniform beam.

My 10mcp has a very deep reflector, and it was much deeper than the Smartbeam's reflector even though the Smartbeam had an 8'' reflector and my 10mcp is 7''. My Sharper Image 10mcp does have a very deep and mirror smooth reflector like the 15mcp Thor.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 10, 2008)

ok thanks. :thumbsup:

This 10mcp is really bad for throw, its pointless of having the big reflector while having it so shallow. This brand of light has gone completely backwards. You could get the same throw with a smaller ~5" deep reflector.

These lights are at the point were they are disposable. Go on a camping trip then throw it away, Literally. It's not made to be taken apart either.

little of topic.

back on topic... 



> it is so lightweight and is like an aircraft landing light


 XD
haha, you wish....

Sounds like your having a blast with your N30. :twothumbs


----------



## Team Member (Oct 10, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> It sounds like you got spoiled by the PH-40. Hopefully you'll be able to just appreciate the value and handy qualities of the N30.



A bit spoiled...yes indeed..

But I do think it´s worth the money. I mean, what else would you get for 200$ that will have the same throw? 
I don´t have any other light that even get´s close to the N30 when you compare price and throw.

But in a few hours I will join the PH50 club :thumbsup:


----------



## SwatDude (Oct 19, 2008)

Newbie here... 

I had the 10mcp Spot like the one in the picture above except it was branded "Hummer". I had it out camping one time and then brought it home and it has never lit again. I am looking to upgrade into a spotlight that will actually last. Does anyone know how long the batteries should be good for in the N30?? I have to assume they would be much better than lead acid. What about lithium based?? I live in Phoenix and the heat just kills all kinds of batteries including car batteries. I plan on storing it in AC but at times it could be in my truck which can get to 140 or 150 inside. 

Pardon my ignorance and I know the 10mcp promises are totally fudged, but is the N30 going to be significantly brighter than the 10mcp light pictured above??


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome: SwatDude!

To answer a few of your questions,

The N30 will be much brighter with more throw than your 10mcp spotlight. It appears almost twice as bright as my 10mcp, and throws noticeably farther.

The N30 uses an NIMH battery pack which can be damaged by heat, so it wouldn't be a good idea to leave it in a hot trunk. Otherwise I highly recommend the N30, as it is a great light for the price.

I once owned what I believe to have been the exact light pictured above, and it was only 1/2 as bright as the N30.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

SwatDude said:


> Newbie here...
> 
> I had the 10mcp Spot like the one in the picture above except it was branded "Hummer". I had it out camping one time and then brought it home and it has never lit again. I am looking to upgrade into a spotlight that will actually last. Does anyone know how long the batteries should be good for in the N30?? I have to assume they would be much better than lead acid. What about lithium based?? I live in Phoenix and the heat just kills all kinds of batteries including car batteries. I plan on storing it in AC but at times it could be in my truck which can get to 140 or 150 inside.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance and I know the 10mcp promises are totally fudged, but is the N30 going to be significantly brighter than the 10mcp light pictured above??




:welcome:


The bulb lumen output of each light is about 1900 for the "10mcp" vs. about 3000+ for the N30.

Like Bluebeam22 stated, the N30 also out throw the "10mcp" even though its reflector is much smaller. 

No battery problems here unless you were to leave it in the car for too long during our 6 month summer. :mecry:

The N30 is a survivor and has been the best HID value available since its release.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmmm, not that I think much of the 10MCP which uses a (100w Halogen)

But I thought its closer to 2500-2600 bulb lumens? 1900 sounds too low IMO??


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Hmmm, not that I think much of the 10MCP which uses a (100w Halogen)
> 
> But I thought its closer to 2500-2600 bulb lumens? 1900 sounds too low IMO??




They're spec'd higher but running on the 12V 7A battery it's a lot less. The 130W produces around 2400 bulb lumens. I'll try to find some info to support that. I'm watching the Chinese Formula One race and posting on the commercials...lol.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 19, 2008)

hmmm, you mean speced higher as in 14v+ in cars?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hmmm, you mean speced higher as in 14v+ in cars?




Under load the small SLA sags under the load dropping it below 12V which drops the bulb an out of spec. A battery fresh off the assembly line would hold voltage better, keeping sag to a minimum, but these lights often sit in storage or retail stores for a long time before they're ever sold. A perfect battery is not critical with a 35W HID, but it is with the automotive incan spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

Flashanator, what model is 'that' Arlec light? seems to have the very same shallow reflector as the RT3500 (H3 host 2 x 6v SLA) :thinking:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 19, 2008)

Its RT10000, but they have change it from what it use to be.

Now it has a shallow reflector...
2 x 6v SLA rather then a 12v SLA
Different legs/stand


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 20, 2008)

How does the light selector switch work?

I see the big switch on the side near the handle, does that operate both the HID and LED's? 2 toggles...1 for led, 1 for HID, mid for off?


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2008)

flasherByNight said:


> How does the light selector switch work?
> 
> I see the big switch on the side near the handle, does that operate both the HID and LED's? 2 toggles...1 for led, 1 for HID, mid for off?


Which light, serveral are talked about in the thread? N30 has switches on both sides. One for each light. I added a third clicky in the front to control the GID find the light LEDs in the back although they draw so little power they do not need to be shut down, I found the rearward glare if you held it at eye level to be bothersome so I just turn them off.


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is there a 12v adaptor for the N30?


----------



## flasherByNight (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks, didn't see that in the pics


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> Is there a 12v adaptor for the N30?


 yes


----------



## Team Member (Oct 23, 2008)

A thread like this needs some pics...

Surefire M6 is a good light, and even better when fitted with a WA1185 :naughty:
But compared to the N30 it is dim...:mecry:

M6







N30







And you are able to take the N30 with you when you walk the dog at night :twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great beamshots Team Member, thank you! The M6 looks very dim and weak compared to the N30. The N30 makes my 3mcp 200W Vector spotlight look dim and weak too.
That is amazing how the N30 smokes the M6 in hotspot brightness.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 23, 2008)

They are great beamshots but the beam color is white. Did you use auto white balance or manual WB?

Beautiful forest btw. That so reminds me of my hunting trips on the North Kaibab Rim, here in AZ.


----------



## Illum (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been using the N30 occasionally and noticed that the CCT remains around 5000K and turning 4000K only sporadically which is cool indoors 
judging from this chart


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 23, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> They are great beamshots but the beam color is white. Did you use auto white balance or manual WB?
> 
> Beautiful forest btw. That so reminds me of my hunting trips on the North Kaibab Rim, here in AZ.



Look closely at the pics.
They are a little over exposed on the road but notice how much yellower the branches are on the sides of the road and browner in the distance with the M6

With the N30 you get the characteristic ''greening" of the bushes on the side of the road and the greening of the trees in the distance from the 4200K bulb.

I would guess auto white balance was used.
The colors look pretty accurate to what I have seen when using these same lights.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 23, 2008)

team member you take great photos.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 23, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> Look closely at the pics.
> They are a little over exposed on the road but notice how much yellower the branches are on the sides of the road and browner in the distance with the M6
> 
> With the N30 you get the characteristic ''greening" of the bushes on the side of the road and the greening of the trees in the distance from the 4200K bulb.
> ...





Ah...yes! That's a great observation. I do see more color difference now that you mention it but still not as much difference as I would expect.

I guess I articulated that thought rather poorly. I should have said that the M6 looked very cooler than it should compared to the N30. That said, I'm reminded that the 1185 on 3 x li-ions is very white, relatively speaking. 

I also suspect that auto WB was used and I think it ended up warming the N30 beam and cooling the M6 beam. In a typical preset WB mode it would tend to warm both beams or cool both beam equally. Maybe TM will tell us what the settings were though. 

It does look slightly overexposed to me but not by much. The pictures are really great and I think this is another example of just how favorable the 4200K range is for color rendition. The forest colors look so true there.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like a nice location for beamshots too, is the M6 is around 500 bulb lumens?


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 24, 2008)

They look almost close enough to do that gif thing with them. But you can definately see the greens better with the N30. It would be good to see something around the 3900K for comparison also.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Looks like a nice location for beamshots too, is the M6 is around 500 bulb lumens?




It's an M6 with WA1185 bulb run on 3 x 17670's. The output is in the 1300-1400 lumen range at 11.6V. A stock MN21 lamp assembly on fresh primaries is around 800-900 lumens (est by some of the incan gurus).


----------



## mtbkndad (Oct 24, 2008)

Patriot36,

I think part of what is happening is the light reflective nature of the road is having some degree of a neutralizing effect on the beams and therefore how the camera interprets them. I would be willing to bet that if we were there the beams would have looked as you described to our eyes too.

If the dirt was very dark brown or grass instead, the auto white balance would likely have shown the M6 slightly yellower and the N30 slightly greener.

These days with most decent cameras,
I really do not like using anything other then auto white balance because the pictures show more realistic colors even if they are a little more saturated. I have demonstrated this at different get togethers. This is particularly true when the distances for the targets start getting to the end of the effective range for different lights and their color temp becomes more noticeable. 

I got tired of seeing photos with cameras set to "daylight" only to see the pictures show colors that are all off and not being any better at showing total light output.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

Great...

Mount an N30 a dirtbike & night riding is set.  I bet its a durable little bugger.

The N30 must equal to typical car head lights (no high beams)? But then I reckon 4200K would be far superior to halogen.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> I got tired of seeing photos with cameras set to "daylight" only to see the pictures show colors that are all off and not being any better at showing total light output.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:





Hmm...that's really starting to sink in now. I guess there isn't really any major disadvantage to doing it that way and like you stated each light then appears individually correct color wise. 

I guess my original thinking was that all these CCD's tend to favor the slightly warmer beam colors and thus would appear to disproportionately brighter compared to the cooler beams. 

CPFer StefanFS ran into this effect when taking beamshots of the MRV, Tiablo, Spear, and DBS. The MRV would consistantly appear brighter in his beam shot images even though the lux readings showed that it wasn't. These were all very close lights though and in actuality the difference is probably neglegible for dissimilar lights. I'm sure that the extent of the effect probably varies from camera to camera and I'm going to guess that the latest SLR CCD's are least effected.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

does the M6 with 1185 throw as good as the standard Mag85?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> does the M6 with 1185 throw as good as the standard Mag85?



If the Mag has a smooth reflector, no. If the mag has a MOP reflector they're close but now we're into small differences between MOP reflectors. Some M6's have unusually shiny reflectors while others appear pretty frosty. I'd post some pics but I'd probably be veering from topic.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 24, 2008)

So, now I´m awake...

I must apologize for my lack of knowledge when it comes to camera settings. I have just started to really _use _my camera so I´m not all up to speed when it comes to all the different settings...

Pics are taken using the following settings..

ISO100
F4.0
15sek shutter
and some more I guess :thinking:

I used very long shutter time just so that I would get all the sidespill on pic. This of course will make the rest of the beamshot look very bright and white.
But the M6 with 1185 and fresh 3*17650 is indeed very white.

The pics are taken for a thread/project that I have started on another forum.

The actual place is very good for taking outdoor beamshots since it´s not "light polluted". It´s in the nearby woods from where I live....some 700m I think...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

please don't apologize since your pictures are really great! 

We were just discussing where the "White Balance" (WB) may have been set. It doesn't sound like you manually over rode the setting so it's probably safe to assume it was set to "auto."

*mtbkndad *made a good point about leaving the WB set to auto anyhow, since it will probably come closer to capturing the actual color.

Initially my own shots didn't turn out too great in "WB auto" but I think I'll go out and experiment with it again tomorrow evening.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

I like photos with long exposure, even though they may be brighter then in person, they look great.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

If the aussie dollar wasn't so low ATM I wouldn't mind getting an N30. :mecry:
That LED mod seems essential too.


----------



## Border (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> That LED mod seems essential too.



It's just brilliant, but beware of overheating. I guess the N30 will survive, but the drop-in might just call it a day.


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> does the M6 with 1185 throw as good as the standard Mag85?



slightly more throw...for dunno mebbe 20 feet? 
All I managed to make note of is the focus of the hotspot is better, no corona backspill, and significantly brighter when used indoors.

I can't take a picture of it because my camera sees both as "white" indoors and "dim" outdoors. I really should consider buying an manual capable SLR but I'm too lazy


----------

